# WTF @ Eden Project



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Went to the Eden project today - first time since we've had frogs and noticed a sign saying they've released WTF's along with lizards in the tropical biome ... me and my gf were determined to spot one but realised the chance of seeing a nocturnal frog in a HUGE biome would be pretty slim!

so naturally we spotted two! Credit goes to my eagle eyed gf :notworthy:

(bottom middle)

P1010220 by .JayD., on Flickr


P1010219 by .JayD., on Flickr

(bottom Left)

P1010226 by .JayD., on Flickr


P1010227 by .JayD., on Flickr


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Now,that's what ya call a viv,:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

That's fab. The boyf and I have been saying for ages that we are going to take one of those package coach trips down- preferably including a trip to the Scilly Isles as well. We both get on well with 'golden oldies'- who are likely to be our main co-bookers, so that will be fine!:lol2:

We were mostly doing it to see the plants, but added incentive, now!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh man I have to go now!


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

It is a really good day - really expensive entry fee imo though £22 each!! Luckily my gf works for the Lost Gardens of Heligan so we get in free and live about 10mins away 

Also, if you're coming down you have to see heligan as well!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

How big is the centre?

looks like a fab place:no1:. I'll have to go.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a fair size, it's a full day of walking if you want to see everything. They've got the 2 massive biomes and a lot of stuff outside too. 

The tropical biome is brilliant, there's a canopy walkway which is 100ft up .. like stu says, it's like a huge viv!

They tend to have pretty good bands down in the summer (called 'eden sessions') - so could tie a trip in with a gig as well etc.

Heligan is miles bigger and is much more natural - if you're genuinely interested in horticulture then heligan is arguable better than eden.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The whole restoration project at Heligan is fascinating in itself- you can tell I'm into my gardens!:lol2:

As I said, we've been talking about it for years- this summer we're going to do it.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> It's a fair size, it's a full day of walking if you want to see everything. They've got the 2 massive biomes and a lot of stuff outside too.
> 
> The tropical biome is brilliant, there's a canopy walkway which is 100ft up .. like stu says, it's like a huge viv!
> 
> ...


Blimey, that must of cost a bomb to build!

A little 'mini-dome' that's say 1m accross would look nice.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

The eden project is good, but not worth the entry fee. We went down for children in need this year which was free! 
Or we go down when we can get membership for £5 (for living in devon/cornwall)

Me on the left :lol2:


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I'll see if my gf got any good pictures of the tropical biome and get her to post them up so you can kinda get a feel for the inside.

It's very much focused around sustainability and being ecologically aware etc 

I think it got a lot of lottery funding to build it .. but yea a few mil i expect!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> The eden project is good, but not worth the entry fee. We went down for children in need this year which was free!
> Or we go down when we can get membership for £5 (for living in devon/cornwall)
> 
> Me on the left :lol2:
> image


Heh- that's why we are going for one of the package deals- trip, entry, B&B and all included- it's advertised regularly in the local papers here. Clearly aimed at retired folk, but hey, we'll take it! :no1:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

we went about 6 years ago, never been so disapointed in anything and thought it was a massive rip off in entry fee, and it was only about a tenner then.

my OH thought it was good, 

my complaints, not enough to do, once you where out of the domes all there was where eating places. everything else was closed ( this was july) 
troipical dome made me ill way too hot, so i was like in and out as quick as i could get round. 

very very disappointed and wouldnt recommend it to anyone.. especially kids as my son was bored to tears ( not literally) and he was about 8 or so.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Fionab said:


> we went about 6 years ago, never been so disapointed in anything and thought it was a massive rip off in entry fee, and it was only about a tenner then.
> 
> my OH thought it was good,
> 
> ...


You wouldn't like Kew, then!


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Fionab said:


> we went about 6 years ago, never been so disapointed in anything and thought it was a massive rip off in entry fee, and it was only about a tenner then.
> 
> my OH thought it was good,
> 
> ...


 
Dont ever go to The National Botanical Gardens of Wales then...

Cheers,

Elliott


----------



## FrogNick (Jul 2, 2009)

hope you don't me post some of me pics, managed to get in free due to a froggy friend.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Fionab said:


> we went about 6 years ago, never been so disapointed in anything and thought it was a massive rip off in entry fee, and it was only about a tenner then.
> 
> my OH thought it was good,
> 
> ...


Lol it's not an adventure playground, there's not going to be things to do...


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I went In the summer, cost me about 60 quid to get me, Katie and 3 kids in! I think I enjoyed it more than they did as yeah its pretty much all plants so if thats not your thing you are gonna struggle to find anything of interest! 

From a frog keepers point of view though its ace. Really nice to see what some of the plants you see in vivs and garden cetres can look like given enough space. It really is like being inside a massive viv.

Anyone know when the frogs and lizards were released? I remember thinking it was a bit of a waste not to have something living in there amongst the plants.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I really want to go when the corpse flower is in bloom... or is that weird? :lol2:


----------



## Bumblebeez (Dec 27, 2011)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I really want to go when the corpse flower is in bloom... or is that weird? :lol2:


 Not weird at all! 

Thats the next time I will be going, they are amazing!
I have a huge fascination with the whole aroid family! lol

My little collection of Arisemas is coming along nicely  Time to buy more

No room or correct conditions for the Titum Arum though


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> That's fab. The boyf and I have been saying for ages that we are going to take one of those package coach trips down- preferably including a trip to the Scilly Isles as well. We both get on well with 'golden oldies'- who are likely to be our main co-bookers, so that will be fine!:lol2:
> 
> We were mostly doing it to see the plants, but added incentive, now!


Ron - have a look at National Express coaches. I went down to Falmouth for a week at the beginning of September from Victoria £18 return!

We had a place to stay, but if you go off peak a bit you should find a cheap b&b or even an upmarket one with the savings you'll make.....

I went to the Eden Project in about its second or third year. There wasn't a lot to see at that time, plus I found the info a bit limited as I knew a lot of it already. Judging by the photos though there is obviously a lot more now.

As for tickets - do Tesco Club Card points work (or something similar) to save some money as it is quite pricey at £22, especially compared to the coach fare?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We went last summer and it was brill, aquired a few cuttings as well. 

Got chatting to quite a few of the guys there who said when we went there was colonies of anoles, house geckos and tree frogs in there, but never found any of them. Kept trying though. Never saw a sign though. 

Really enjoyed my day there and got a few cuttings as well  the tropical doam is like a giant viv its amazing. 

If you do go, in the peak os summer, go early. We were one of the first in as they opened the doors and we had the doam to ourselves it was ace, later on through it was rammed and just too busy to enjoy it. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> We went last summer and it was brill, *aquired a few cuttings as well. *
> 
> Got chatting to quite a few of the guys there who said when we went there was colonies of anoles, house geckos and tree frogs in there, but never found any of them. Kept trying though. Never saw a sign though.
> 
> ...


Hehe- I was just thinking about cuttings! :blush: I'm a bad person...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I was just thinking about cuttings! :blush: I'm a bad person...


There was some amazing plants there. I still have a few crosing into lovly established plants now :2thumb:

Jay


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

My bf took me last year, managed to catch a photo of this little fella inside the indian sugar truck in the Rainforest biome :2thumb:


----------



## Bumblebeez (Dec 27, 2011)

Its a bit late in the day now, but if you can get there in the winter they open the biomes at night during their Xmas events, its amazing walking around in the dark. You might be able to hear the frogs calling then 

Just hearing the birds in there in the dark is lovely


----------



## OverBoard (Dec 9, 2011)

Been there before, it was amazing, even though we didn't see any animals - not really the point of the trip though I guess. Still, they must be the happiest frogs in the UK! :lol2:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Bumblebeez said:


> Its a bit late in the day now, but if you can get there in the winter they open the biomes at night during their Xmas events, its amazing walking around in the dark. You might be able to hear the frogs calling then
> 
> Just hearing the birds in there in the dark is lovely


Thats when we go down for the £5 membership :lol2:


----------

